# Taylor Swift - Diamond Sky Wallpaper (x1)



## Devilfish (20 Nov. 2020)

​


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2020)

großartig
danke vielmals


----------



## Rolli (20 Nov. 2020)

Ganz nett :thx: dir


----------



## xforlife (20 Nov. 2020)

Devilfish schrieb:


> ​



Ich traue mich gar nicht zu fragen, aber: Gibts davon auch den Original Shoot ?


----------



## Devilfish (21 Nov. 2020)

xforlife schrieb:


> Ich traue mich gar nicht zu fragen, aber: Gibts davon auch den Original Shoot ?



Weiß gar nicht welcher genau das ist... sicherlich zum Fearless Album. Das ist prinzipiell das gleiche Bild, nur farblich bisschen anders. Das hier ist sogar bisschen größer wink2


----------



## ScullyX (21 Nov. 2020)

Dankeschön :thumbup:


----------



## frank63 (21 Nov. 2020)

Traumhaft schön. Danke für Taylor.


----------



## Haribo1978 (21 Nov. 2020)

Sieht toll aus! Danke!


----------

